# 6/19/10 Car Wash & Show for Sangre Latina Member



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*On Sunday 6/13/10 around 10 pm Jorge Chavez got Murdered in front of his brothers house while driving his car to pick up his Daughter we don't know why because he had no enemies and was well known and liked in his home town in Merced Ca. He was the President of the Merced Chapter of Sangre Latina Car Club which most of you know that Sangre Latina is a family club that helps out when ever we can no matter where your from or what origin your from. All we do is what we have a passion for the Lowrider life style and try to help the community and represent the lowriding lifestyle in a positive way. We are confused and sadden by this event that some coward would kill an unarmed Family man that would help out anybody when he could, even if he did not know you. those of you that knew Jorge Chavez know what I'm talking about. It took less than 15 minutes from when he was playing with his daughter to the time that he was killed whats this world coming too. if any info on this case call 209-385-4702 Detective Skinner or Pm we want to know why would somebody do this. This post is to let the people that knew him and for the lowrider community, if they want to help out the family wether it be washing cars, donation, coming out with your ride and talking to the family members and friends or just hanging out seeing the support. 

Thank you and God Bless




Car Wash Car Show Benfit a Fallen lowrider Member will be at:

Sears Parking lot at the Merced Mall were Jorge Chavez worked at:
1011 West Olive Ave 
Merced Ca 95358 

Date: Sat 6/19/10 From: 8am- until we can't wash cars anymore*


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to your club and his family.


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

:angel:


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

:angel: R. I. P. :angel: 

He had a very nice car. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

sorry to hear about your loss, your and his families are in my thoughts


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: R.I.P


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

man sorry to hear about this being fathers day is comming up feel so bad 4 his kids....sorry 4 thee lost , the family will be in our prayers... :angel: will try and make it .


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:angel: :angel: :angel: 


R.I.P. may God Bless his Familia and watch over them.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

thats terrible news to hear... our thoughts go out to the family :angel:


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

:angel: R.I.P :angel: 
SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT YOUR LOSS
OUR PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY AND CLUB MEMBERS


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

wow sorry to hear. my prayers go to the familia and specially the kids. We know he in a better place now.. let me know how we can help if we can. thank you and lets do right for his familia. :thumbsup: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

RYDE IN PEACE HOMIE :angel:


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

SORRY FOR THE LOSS MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO JORGE AND HIS FAMILY R.I.P.


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 15 2010, 10:27 PM~17799079
> *On Sunday 6/13/10 around 10 pm Jorge Chavez got Murdered in front of his brothers house while driving his car to pick up his Daughter we don't know why because he had no enemies and was well known and liked in his home town in Merced Ca. He was the President of the Merced Chapter of Sangre Latina Car Club which most of you know that Sangre Latina is a family club that helps out when ever we can no matter where your from or what origin your from. All we do is what we have a passion for the Lowrider life style and try to help the community and represent the lowriding lifestyle in a positive way. We are confused and sadden by this event that some coward would kill an unarmed Family man that would help out anybody when he could, even if he did not know you. those of you that knew Jorge Chavez know what I'm talking about. It took less than 15 minutes from when he was playing with his daughter to the time that he was killed whats this world coming too. if any info on this case call 209-385-4702 Detective Skinner or Pm we want to know why would somebody do this. This post is to let the people that knew him and for the lowrider community, if they want to help out the family wether it be washing cars, donation, coming out with your ride and talking to the family members and friends or just hanging out seeing the support.
> 
> Thank you and God Bless
> ...


so sorry!!!praying for his family!! rip Jorge Chavez :angel: want day sat ..sun? EDDIE MY LOVE!!


----------



## C.V. LUX (Oct 3, 2008)

R.I.P. CARNAL :angel:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eddieh '64_@Jun 16 2010, 07:16 PM~17808924
> *so sorry!!!praying for his family!! rip Jorge Chavez :angel:  want day sat ..sun?    EDDIE MY LOVE!!
> *


its SAT.


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

R.I.P. HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

our thoughts and prayers go out to his family!


----------



## normie_pheeny (Aug 24, 2003)

R.I.P. our prayers go out to Jorge, his family and his club 
from *ELITE CC* :angel:


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THIS IS SOME REAL SAD NEWS TO HEAR, MAY HE REST IN PEACE....
MY PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILY.....


----------



## modesto64 (Jul 21, 2008)

RIP. :angel:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

RIP :angel: :angel: This is just wrong..! :nosad:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*our prayers go out to him and his family....although i didn't know the brotha - it's foolish acts like this we have to deal with in this world. i hope they catch that fool or fools who did this. ONE LOVE - BIG RASTA and the ISLANDERS C.C.*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*Our condolences to the Family. From the REFLECTIONS SO. CAL. Familia. *


----------



## ra8dernation (Oct 17, 2008)

jorge you will be missed.[/b]


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*here is a song I posted in Febuary 2010 time to have a beer and remember the ones we've lost family & friends:*

="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 17 2010, 09:15 PM~17820350
> *here is a song I posted in Febuary 2010 time to have a beer and remember the ones we've lost family & friends:
> 
> ="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *



..........................TTT


----------



## loco 66 (Mar 24, 2009)

THATS SOME SAD NEWS, SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS, I WILL HAVE HIM AND AND HIS FAMILY IN MY PRAYERS. R.I.P HOMIE  :angel:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

OUR PRAYERS OUR WITH HIS FAMILY....MAY HE REST IN PEACE.... :angel:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

MY CONDOLENCES.... REST IN PEACE HOMIE


----------



## maddhoppr (Apr 17, 2005)

RIP :angel:


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

rest in peace homie :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*see you guys tommorow for those that can make it and those that can't make it to the car wash the family knows and understands and thanks you for the support by posting on this thread . Thank You God Bless*


----------



## Latin Queen (Jun 16, 2010)

May he ride in paradise!!! God bless you all in such a tragic time our thoughts and prayers are with you. :angel: :angel:


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

R.I.P :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to your club and his family :angel: R.I.P. HOMIE


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

2 anybody reading thys if you can get me good pics of him his cars/cars anythang i'll hook up some graphix in his dedication ......i get down with photoshop and all that so if you're interested you know what to do .......just wanna do my part ta show respect to a fellow lowrider so please message me or drop a comment 


also check thys out lemme know if you'd be interested .....i know it's kinda far for a shoot but lemme know 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=547350


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

EXCANDALOW FAMILIA WILL PRAY FOR HIM AND HIS FAMILIA!!!
QUE DESCANSSE EN PAZ!!
:angel: :angel: :|


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*All I can is Wow: Man so much support & love from the Lowrider community & Friends & strangers for Jorge and his Family on behalf of the club Sangre Latina Car Club I'm Proud to be part of this Familia called Lowrider community Man here are the pics of Todays Car Wash all this was posible because of everyone that supported and helped God Bless you Guys & Ladies this was above and beyond Wow I'm Exhausted but it was all worth it seeing everyone come together like this for Jorge and his Family:* :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sangre Latina_@Jun 19 2010, 10:16 PM~17836033
> *All I can is Wow: Man so much support & love from the Lowrider community & Friends & strangers for Jorge and his Family on behalf of the club Sangre Latina Car Club I'm Proud to be part of this Familia called Lowrider community Man here are the pics of Todays Car Wash all this was posible because of everyone that supported and helped God Bless you Guys & Ladies this was above and beyond Wow I'm Exhausted but it was all worth it seeing everyone come together like this for Jorge and his Family:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> 
> ...


THATS LOWRIDER LOVE...........I BET HE'S LOOKING DOWN AT YOU GUYZ WITH A SMILE!!!!!!!!RIP HOMIE


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

our Water Sponcer:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

it was a long day, but glad to see the support for jorge and his family.


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Jorges Daughter and relatives:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Location Sponsor Sears:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*Tired Post rest of pics tommorow good night fellas you did good:*


----------



## ~GameOver~ (Jun 15, 2010)

All the way from Dallas Texas our condolences to the Family from UNIDOZ C.C. One World One Love Nobodey deserves to leave there children behind....R.I.P. HOMEBOY


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

R.i.P.


:angel: 


from all of us from Import iLLusions & Dta Customz, our prayers go out too his family & friends.


atomic

God Bless


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

*SORRY FOR UR BIG LOST... SANGRE LATINA CC ... AND ARE PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIS FAMILIA.. FROM THE GOODTIMES CC .. R.I.P HOMIE GOD WILL TAKE TAKER OF EVERYTHING....*
="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

These pics are from Carnales Unidos:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

More Pics from Carnales Unidos:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Pics By Carnales Unidos:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Caranels Unidos Pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

More Carnales Unidos Pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Carnales Unidos pics:


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

Carnales Unidos Pics:


----------



## topless70impala (Apr 27, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and car club. From the Nite*Life East Bay Car Club


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)




----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

*Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family! *

*From the LAY M LOW C.C. FAMILY 

BAY ARE LOWRIDERS - RIDE IN A POSITIVE WAY - PICS FROM THE CAR WASH IS PROOF OF THAT BY HELPING A FALLEN BROTHER IN A TIME OF NEED ...

KEEP IT UP LOWRIDER FAMILY WORLD WIDE !!!!*


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

*he's been laid to rest now; Rest In Peace Jorge your gone but not forgotten:* :angel: :angel: :angel: 


="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Nv1i-rIQAV0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## virginiachavez14 (Sep 1, 2017)

on their hands. do they think of all the people the affected thank you for all the support I just came across this site and i'm sure my dad would have loved this post about him. His birthday is today so it really helps to know people think of him. I truly miss him dearly but I know he is in a better place. He was the kindest soul on the planet and did not deserve to pass the way he did. I was only seven when he passed so I don't remember to much only that he was the best father in the world. My father would never hurt a soul and so for someone to kill him the way they did was indeed a coward. Me being only 7 and being at the crime scene after it happened was the hardest thing I will ever have to go through. My dad had a son who he did not get to raise as much as he did me, who ever killed my father should feel sick for taking away a father of a little boy who desperately needed a father figure in his life. It saddens me to know that someone can wake up everyday with my dad's blood on their hands.Do they think of how many lives they affected with that gun. I am sorry for ranting but thank you to anyone who reads this and thank you to the person who wrote this blog, thank you to all of the wonderful comments, thank you to anyone who helped with anything with the funeral and car wash, and thank you to god because even though it hurts I know this was your plan and he is up in heaven with all the other angles. God bless all of you and happy birthday daddy, I love you with all my 
heart.


----------



## angel89 (Sep 14, 2017)

I hope there will be a chance to go to the next anniversary of Carnales Unidos.
Your photos are great
I dont live in your country but i think that its worth the km.
Greetings from Polish lexus fans


----------

